# [ALSA] hda-intel - przerywający dźwięk co kilka sekund

## crh

Witam,

Mam problem z dźwiękiem pod gentoo. Dźwięk przerywa co kilka sekund zarówno w audaciousie jak i przy odtwarzaniu filmów w mplayerze oraz przeglądarce. Czasami zawiesza się i przyspiesza (słychać powtórzenia w głośnikach np. "Gen-Gen-Gen-Gen-tooooo).

Wcześniej miałem jądro linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i wszystko było OK. Problemy są po instalacji nowego kernela. Zawsze używałem sterowników dołączonych do jądra.

Jądro

```

crh@desktop ~ $ uname -a

Linux desktop 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP Mon Jul 19 13:59:39 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

desktop crh # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

```

desktop crh # aplay -l | grep card

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

```

emerge --info

```

crh@desktop ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Jul 2010 11:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 2.7, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/ruby /usr/portage/local/layman/lxde /usr/portage/local/layman/pythonhead"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fbcondecor fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia openmp pam pcre perl php pmu png pppd python qt3support readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tk truetype unicode v4l2 vim-syntax xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ktoś ma jakieś pomysły, wadliwe sterowniki, czy coś pominąłem?

----------

## soban_

 *crh wrote:*   

> Zawsze używałem sterowników dołączonych do jądra.
> 
> ....
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
> ...

 

Hm to chyba z pakietu je instalujesz dolaczonego do portage?

Ja bym sprobowal przeinstalowac pakiet:

```
emerge media-sound/alsa-driver
```

Sam uzywam wlasnie sterownikow z tego pakietu i spotkalem sie z taka sytulacja, gdzie pomoglem koledze w Gentoo ustawic odpowiednio dzwiek wlasnie przy pomocy tego pakietu (o ile dobrze pamietam u niego bylo "pierdzenie" glosnikow - jesli uzywal sterownikow z jadra). Uzycie ich z pakietu rozwiazalo problem (to tylko jedna z ostatnich opisanych sytulacji, gdzie uzycie sterownikow z pakietu rozwiazalo problem). Pakiety ktore mam u siebie zainstalowane, zwiazane z alsa to:

 *Quote:*   

> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix -I alsa                                                                                                                                                                                                               
> 
> [I] media-libs/alsa-lib                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.20-r1 1.0.21a (~)1.0.22 (~)1.0.22-r1 (~)1.0.23 {alisp alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mmap_emul alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol debug doc python}                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
> ...

 

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

Zas w /etc/make.conf:

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # cat /etc/make.conf | grep ALSA

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

```

W USE="... alsa ..." oczywiscie nalezy tez pamietac o odpowiednim skonfigurowaniu jada, bo inaczej przy instalacji pakietu alsa-driver bedzie tryb tekstowy zwracac blad.

----------

## crh

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm to chyba z pakietu je instalujesz dolaczonego do portage?
> 
> Ja bym sprobowal przeinstalowac pakiet:
> ...

 

Ten wpis w /etc/make.conf to pozostałość po tym jak kiedyś używałem alsa-driver z portage, gdy alsa nie była dołączona do kernela.

```

desktop crh # emerge -s alsa-driver

Searching...

[ Results for search key : alsa-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,259 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sam uzywam wlasnie sterownikow z tego pakietu i spotkalem sie z taka sytulacja, gdzie pomoglem koledze w Gentoo ustawic odpowiednio dzwiek wlasnie przy pomocy tego pakietu (o ile dobrze pamietam u niego bylo "pierdzenie" glosnikow - jesli uzywal sterownikow z jadra). Uzycie ich z pakietu rozwiazalo problem (to tylko jedna z ostatnich opisanych sytulacji, gdzie uzycie sterownikow z pakietu rozwiazalo problem). Pakiety ktore mam u siebie zainstalowane, zwiazane z alsa to:
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Próbowałem już wcześniej myśląc, że może te z portage są "inne", ale problem się powtarza nadal. Dodatkowo dmesg daje coś takiego:

```

# dmesg

hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

```

----------

## soban_

Ja od dawna uzywam z pakietu i naprawde jest ok. Teraz jade na:

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # uname -a

Linux SoBaN-PC 2.6.34-zen2-06864-g7d70d6c #1 ZEN SMP Sat Jul 10 13:43:04 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Jednak wczesniej instalowalem kernela z sys-kernel/gentoo-sources - posiadam nawet jego stara konfiguracje http://paste.pocoo.org/show/178703/ . Zawsze w ten sposob mialem alse w kernelu ustawiona:

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Sound card support  ---> 
> 
>  --- Sound card support 
> 
>  < >   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->  
> ...

 

I dziala wszystko poprawnie. Co do konfiguracji z samego jadra, to nie polecam - byc moze ktos ma inne doswiadczenia, jednak ja wole zdecydowanie instalowac sterowniki z pakietu. A probowales moze innej wersji (najnowszej) alsy - tych z pakietu? Zas jesli chodzi o dmesg to - http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/970488 cos takiego udalo mi sie znalezc.

 *Quote:*   

> Yeah, the driver wasn't changed about this.
> 
> Basically it's a warning message that CPU usage got higher due to
> 
> somehow wrongly behaving hardware. The driver behavior itself didn't
> ...

 

----------

## crh

Usunałem sterowniki z jądra, przekompilowałem jądro, niestety nic to nie dało.

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I dziala wszystko poprawnie. Co do konfiguracji z samego jadra, to nie polecam - byc moze ktos ma inne doswiadczenia, jednak ja wole zdecydowanie instalowac sterowniki z pakietu. A probowales moze innej wersji (najnowszej) alsy - tych z pakietu? Zas jesli chodzi o dmesg to - http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/970488 cos takiego udalo mi sie znalezc.
> ...

 

Z tym jądrem działa tylko alsa-driver 1.0.23, próbowałem 1.0.21 i wyrzuciło błąd. Potem znalazłem informację na forum (wersja ogólna), że ta wersja alsy wymaga jądra 2.6.34.

Mam wrażenie, że im dłużej słucham muzyki, tym dźwięk jest coraz gorszy, coraz bardziej przerywa.

----------

## soban_

4 tygodnie temu mialem podobny efekt gdy ruszalem scrollem od myszki. Okazalo sie ze wsadzona karta na PCI - WIFI powodowala takie zaklucenia i brak uziemienia. Wiec powodow moze byc masa, jednak z livecd czy windowsa zakladam ze dzwiek Ci dziala poprawnie? Tzn problem zaczal sie pojawiac od momentu w ktorym zmieniles kernela?

----------

## crh

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 4 tygodnie temu mialem podobny efekt gdy ruszalem scrollem od myszki. Okazalo sie ze wsadzona karta na PCI - WIFI powodowala takie zaklucenia i brak uziemienia. Wiec powodow moze byc masa, jednak z livecd czy windowsa zakladam ze dzwiek Ci dziala poprawnie? Tzn problem zaczal sie pojawiac od momentu w ktorym zmieniles kernela?

 

Sprawdziłem na Ubuntu LiveCD - działa jak trzeba. Moje problemy zaczęły się po zmianie kernela.

----------

## lsdudi

poka lsmod

może winą jest odblokowanie nadmiernej liczby kanałów pobaw sie ustawieniami alsamixer

----------

## crh

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> poka lsmod
> 
> może winą jest odblokowanie nadmiernej liczby kanałów pobaw sie ustawieniami alsamixer

 

Sprawdziłem, nic z tego. 

```

crh@desktop ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                39203  0

snd_seq_device          4371  1 snd_seq

fuse                   53267  0

vboxnetadp              3910  0

vboxnetflt              8974  0

vboxdrv              1703805  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

coretemp                4966  0

sdhci                  13890  0

mmc_core               54107  1 sdhci

lcd                     3097  0

nvidia              10819969  30

iwlagn                122675  0

snd_hda_codec_si3054     3006  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   239862  1

snd_hda_intel          17125  0

snd_hda_codec          59750  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

iwlcore               147958  1 iwlagn

snd_hwdep               4396  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                54277  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

mac80211              169354  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

snd_timer              14340  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

compal_laptop           2257  0

snd                    39396  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

cfg80211              138132  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211

backlight               4089  1 compal_laptop

snd_page_alloc          5971  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

----------

